# Where can I buy good GREEN FLAME torch lighters?



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

I only like torch lighters and they have to have green flames, but the ones I find on amazon have terrible reviews. Does anyone here know?


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Green is not a normal flame state. Blue is a good air/fuel mix. Orange is to much air. Why green?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Green is produced by a filament placed in front of the jet. Which burns to produce the color effect. I personally have never seen anything other than cheap gas station lighters with green flames.

I am also sure that the filament might cause some flavor issues. But I wouldn't know for sure because I have only smoked cigarettes with them


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here ya go

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1fiaqbuf0l_b


----------



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

It is my favourite color... so there is no good green flame? :frown: I want one so bad...



Nova5 said:


> Green is not a normal flame state. Blue is a good air/fuel mix. Orange is to much air. Why green?


----------



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

So there is no quality flame besides blue?  damn it I don't like that I wanted a lighter with a distingtive flame


----------



## CPT (Apr 26, 2015)

aliexpress dot com
^ there is tons on that site, cant speak for quality... use google..typed in green flame torch lighter and tons came up on multiple sites. Read through some of the reviews on the sites to find out if the lighter is worth it. IMO you wont be looking at the pretty green flame for too long so doesnt really matter. Good luck


----------



## firespec35 (Apr 14, 2015)

Cant say Ive tried it but Green flame comes from burning copper. What about taking a good lighter and adding a copper filament to it. I would try it with a ronson before anything.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Rammstein said:


> So there is no quality flame besides blue?  damn it I don't like that I wanted a lighter with a distingtive flame


The blue emission from a typical lighter comes from the complete oxidation of butane to CO2. No solid soot particles to incandesce giving the yellow flame you get from a soft flame lighter. A green color can be achieved by putting a copper wire in the path of the flame so it heats up and loses some copper ions into the flame. These ions excite a bit and emit green light as they drop energy states. You are probably only seeing crappy reviews of green lighters because the effect will slowly go away as the copper wire is depleted. Any lighter using a gimmick like that is likely to be made by some junky lighter manufacturer looking for some useless feature instead of thinking about how to consistently make good lighters.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Buy a blue flame lighter and a pair of glasses with yellow lenses. Voila....a green flame.


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> Buy a blue flame lighter and a pair of glasses with yellow lenses. Voila....a green flame.


LOL! Perfect solution! I like the way you think!


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 4 jet torch lighter from ebay it turns the flame red after a few seconds. It's pretty cool and you can see it in the daylight, unlike some blue flames. And yes it uses 3 small filaments to turn the jets red.


----------

